# Non aggiunge il default gateway :( [RISOLTO]

## Fuzzo

Salve a tutti!  :Smile: 

Vorrei sapere come mai, nonostante io in /etc/conf.d/net abbia la riga gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1", quando lancio /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start devo per forza lanciare anche, a parte, route add default gw 192.168.0.1...

Come mai?   :Question: 

----------

## khelidan1980

Sei sicuro che quell'eth0 davanti ci debba stare?prova senza...

----------

## federico

Prova anche senza, comunque in linea di massima potrebbe anche starci (non mi ricordo di preciso e non ho il mio pc davanti... poterbbe essere proprio quello l'inghippo.

Federico

----------

## khelidan1980

 *federico wrote:*   

> Prova anche senza, comunque in linea di massima potrebbe anche starci (non mi ricordo di preciso e non ho il mio pc davanti... poterbbe essere proprio quello l'inghippo.
> 
> Federico

 

vero,anche se prima di usare dnsmaq usavo quello senza indicare l'interfaccia e andava tutto bene!

----------

## GiRa

La tua configurazione parrebbe corretta.

```
grep -v "#" /etc/conf.d/net

iface_eth0="192.168.0.6 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

```

Quante schede di rete hai?

----------

## Ic3M4n

più che altro che versione di baselayout hai? attualmente quella sintassi è deprecata.

dovresti avere una cosa tipo questa:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.4 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

```

----------

## fbcyborg

Un'altra "configurazione" funzionante possibile e molto simile alla precedente è la seguente:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.254" )

```

----------

## Fuzzo

Salve!  :Smile: 

Volevo ringraziare coloro che hanno riposto e passiamo al dunque: la configurazione è esattamente quella scritta da GiRa, con a parte 2 righe molto simili per l'altra mia scheda di rete, la wlan0 che funziona da dio (e aggiunge il gateway   :Shocked:  )

La sintassi net.nomeinterfaccia serve, a quanto ne so, per non startare tutte le interfacce, ma solo quella specificata dopo il .

La versione di baselayout è l'ultima della branca x86, ossia la 1.11.14-r6 e le righe di configurazione che ho scritto sono prese pari pari dall'esemio commentato nel file  :Smile: 

E' pericoloso mettere sys-apps/baselayout  ~x86 in /etc/package.keywords per tentare di risolvere il problema?

Edit:

```
/etc/init.d/net start
```

 non funziona...

----------

## Ic3M4n

devi utilizzare 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0
```

per avviare eth0.

per quel che riguarda il discorso che hai fatto... posso solo dirti che quella è la vecchia sintassi del baselayout. quella del nuovo, che "dovrebbe" mantenere una certa compatibilità con il precedente è quella che ti abbiamo scritto. hai provato a modificarla?

----------

## Sephirot

apri /etc/conf.d/net

e ci scrivi dentro questo:

```

iface_eth0="192.168.1.102 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

```

ovviamente con gli indirizzi e l'interfaccia che hai tu  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

mi sa che sei il terzo che gli dici la stessa cosa.   :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Un'altra "configurazione" funzionante possibile e molto simile alla precedente è la seguente: [...]

 

Mi riferivo al fatto che (sebbene possa essere la stessa cosa) in una configurazione c'è scritto "default via",  mentre nell'altra "default gw"

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Mi riferivo al fatto che (sebbene possa essere la stessa cosa) in una configurazione c'è scritto "default via", mentre nell'altra "default gw"

 

si, lo so. però alla fine della fiera il risultato dovrebbe essere lo stesso. in ogni caso non l'ha provato. quindi se c'è qualcun'altro che lo scrive magari capisce che le motivazioni "potrebbero" essere sensate.

----------

## Sephirot

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> mi sa che sei il terzo che gli dici la stessa cosa.  

 

si scusa avevo letto solo il primo post

----------

## Fuzzo

Ottimo ragazzi!   :Very Happy: 

Ok con il config_ e routes_, siete mitici   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

se hai risolto scrivi l'apposito tag nel titolo.   :Wink: 

----------

